# Game #12: Bucks @ Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>








Milwaukee Bucks (3-4, 4th Central)  
@









Los Angeles Lakers (6-5, 3rd Pacific)


Tuesday, Nov. 23
7:30 pm
vs. Bucks
TV: FSN, NBALP
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Kobe Bryant approached triple-double territory Sunday. 

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Chucky Atkins
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm
SF: Caron Butler
SG: Kobe Bryant

*Key Reserves:*















Brian Grant
Brian Cook

Milwaukee Bucks

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Maurice Williams
PF: Joe Smith
C: Dan Gadzuric
SF: Keith Van Horn
SG: Michael Redd

*Key Reserves:*















Desmond Mason
Marcus Fizer

*Last Meeting:* 
March 21, 2004 - LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Kobe Bryant made the winning shot Sunday night. Otherwise, it was Shaquille O'Neal's game. Bryant's jumper with 25.1 seconds left in overtime lifted the Los Angeles Lakers to a 104-103 victory over the Milwaukee Bucks in a game where O'Neal had 31 points, an NBA season-high 26 rebounds and seven blocked shots. 

*Upcoming Games:*

Fri, Nov 26 
Lakers vs. Sacramento 
7:30 pm 
(TV: ESPN, FSN)

Sun, Nov 28
Lakers vs. New Orleans 
6:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBATVHighDef)

Tue, Nov 30
Lakers @ Milwaukee 
5:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL, NBALP)

Wed, Dec 1
Lakers @ Chicago 
5:30 pm 
(TV: KCAL, NBALP)

Fri, Dec 3
Lakers vs. Golden State 
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Milwaukee Bucks Forum Game Thread</center>


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

This should be another win, about as close the Bulls game that never should have been that close.


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> This should be another win, about as close the Bulls game that never should have been that close.


 I agree. Lakers by 5-8.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i say lakers by 12 just for the fact that they are playing the bucks


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Advise to Chucky Atkins*

Watch out for Maurice Willliams, and don't foul him if he beats you on the way to the rim.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

This really should be another win for us.

Kobe with a triple-double, and everyone contributing with a handful scoring in double figures.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

SKINNY: Divac (back) practiced on Monday and reported no problems, targeting Nov. 23 as his return to the court, the L.A. Daily News reports.

Sasha to IR?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> SKINNY: Divac (back) practiced on Monday and reported no problems, targeting Nov. 23 as his return to the court, the L.A. Daily News reports.
> 
> Sasha to IR?


Should be Brown but it'll be Sasha.. Wait.. Isnt Jones ready to come back aswell?


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

WOW vlade back big news for us! :yes: . Shud add sum better boarding and passing. Good news!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sadly, I think we're going to be dissapointed in Vlade. Rudy is not going to run the offense through him, which is when he is useful. And he's certainly not a defensive tomahawk. His attitude and court presence hopefully will help.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> Sadly, I think we're going to be dissapointed in Vlade. Rudy is not going to run the offense through him, which is when he is useful. And he's certainly not a defensive tomahawk. His attitude and court presence hopefully will help.


I'm dreading that moment, frankly. I hope I'm dead wrong, though, and Rudy starts running a motion.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Vlade knows how to play the game and I think Rudy will listen to him. Looking forward to seeing him.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Forward Jumaine Jones (strained calf) could come off the injured list before tonight's game against Milwaukee, as could center Vlade Divac (sore back), although Friday's game against Sacramento appears to be a more probable night for Divac's debut…. Forward Brian Cook did not practice because of a viral infection. His availability for tonight is uncertain…. Laker owner Jerry Buss is expected to meet with reporters within a few weeks for a state-of-the-franchise address, a Laker spokesman said.

More

:sigh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Seems like Buss is gonna try and pull the trigger on some things if the season takes a turn for the worse. 

Vlade and Jones coming back are gonna help. I thought Jones was just a throw in but he can play and he's very athletic. He'll strengthen our bench and our rebounding and Vlade its obvious what he brings. 

Lakers win a very close game against the Bucks. 

The Van Horn/Odom match-up is the key who ever has the better game is gonna win.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Forward Jumaine Jones (strained calf) could come off the injured list before tonight's game against Milwaukee, as could center Vlade Divac (sore back), although Friday's game against Sacramento appears to be a more probable night for Divac's debut…. Forward Brian Cook did not practice because of a viral infection. His availability for tonight is uncertain…. Laker owner Jerry Buss is expected to meet with reporters within a few weeks for a state-of-the-franchise address, a Laker spokesman said.
> 
> More
> ...


THat the heck is this jerry bus thing about??????:sour:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> 
> 
> THat the heck is this jerry bus thing about??????:sour:


He's probably going to announce new players (Malone, and possibly a trade/acquisition). He'll probably talk about the general goals of the Lakers franchise in this new era, among other such related issues. 

That said, he may drop a bomb about something we have no idea about (his successor maybe?).


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Milwaukee (3-5) at LA Lakers (6-5) 10:30 pm EST

LOS ANGELES (Ticker) -- The surging Los Angeles Lakers will try to add to the Milwaukee Bucks' woes when the two clash at the Staples Center on Tuesday.

Winners of three of their last four contests, the Lakers can extend the Bucks' losing streak to five games with another victory.

Los Angeles is coming off a 102-93 win against the winless Chicago Bulls, marking the fourth time in five games that the team has reached the century mark.

Despite playing through a left foot injury, Kobe Bryant has scored 29 points in each of the last two games. The star guard has also been effectively distributing the ball, averaging nearly 10 assists per game in the last three.

After opening the season with three wins in four games, the Bucks have dropped four straight following an 88-79 loss at Sacramento on Saturday. All-Star Michael Redd was limited to 16 points and Keith Van Horn scored 15.

Mike James and Desmond Mason combined for 21 points off the bench and center Dan Gadzuric grabbed a season-high 13 rebounds.

Los Angeles has won the last six meetings with Milwaukee, which has not won against the Lakers since March 21, 2001.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Lakers activate Vlade and Jumaine*

Divac, Jones activated; Grant, Vujacic to IR


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lakers by 7.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

nvm


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Stu Lantz: What a great Sight That Is




(Camera Shows )


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

27-19 end of the 1st..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Divac is in, lol.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

wow i just came back from basketball practice and i turned on ch 22 and vlade was on


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Man Divac seems so slow :laugh:

Tierre comes in.. the lead shrinks to 5.. Bah!


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> wow i just came back from basketball practice and i turned on ch 22 and vlade was on



me....2



HEY DID N E ONE SEE KOBE GRAB COOK! WOW that was alittle wierd wondered wut happend. JJ is playing solid,vlade adds good flow 2 the O


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

For The Love Of God, Ill Pretend Im Not Agnostic For A Second, What Happend To Playing Defence???? Stupid Mason :upset:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Desmond Mason is on FIRE.

I like the way Kobe has been driving more lately since his jumper hasn't been falling.

Once again, we gave up our lead though.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yah i saw :angel: maybe it will fire up cook


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

10-11 FGS for 21 points for Mason.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Halftime: Bucks 52 - Lakers 47 (Mason 21 pts)*

Halftime: Bucks 52 - Lakers 47


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Butler 	17 	3-6 	1-3 	0-0 	0 	1 	1 	0 	1 	0 	1 	7 
Odom 	17 	3-5 	0-1 	0-2 	3 	7 	2 	0 	1 	0 	1 	6 
Mihm 	19 	3-4 	0-0 	2-2 	0 	5 	0 	2 	0 	3 	2 	8 
Bryant 	24 	5-12 	0-1 	2-3 	0 	2 	4 	2 	0 	1 	1 	12 
Atkins 	19 	1-6 	1-4 	2-2 	0 	1 	2 	0 	1 	0 	1 	5 
Jones 	7 	0-2 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	0 
Cook 	7 	3-5 	1-2 	0-0 	1 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	7 
Divac 	5 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Brown 	5 	1-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Totals 	120 	19-41 	3-12 	6-9 	4 	19 	10 	5 	3 	4 	10 	47
```
Mason is scorching hot.. WOW!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRr

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: 




* A Few Things To Work On For The Second Half *

PLAY DEFENCE
DONT BLOW ANOTHER LEAD 
STOP DESMOND MASON
[/list=1] 

:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> 
> yah i saw :angel: maybe it will fire up cook


Who cares what happened with Cook and Kobe.. 7 pts (3-5 shooting) in 7 minutes battling being sick.. I'll take it.. I'm sure it was nothing more than telling Brian what he did wrong.. No biggie.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

IM REALLY P!ST THAT WE CANT HOLD A LEAD!:dead: 


Wut is this?!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> IM REALLY P!ST THAT WE CANT HOLD A LEAD!:dead:
> 
> 
> Wut is this?!


What is this? Nothin new


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

odom needs more touches if the lakers want to win this one


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

What happend to the defense that we had in the 1st?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Tierre Brown really good job of penetrating, hes finding the open man and hitting some close range shots. Cooks shot has been good today, theyre leaving him wide open on the perimeter.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** GAS 

lakers lead by 3 1:03 left in 4th


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Final: Lakers 100 - Bucks 96*

Final: Lakers 100 - Bucks 96


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Butler 	42 	7-13 	1-4 	1-1 	1 	4 	4 	0 	4 	0 	4 	16 
Odom 	37 	8-12 	1-2 	0-3 	3 	9 	2 	1 	1 	0 	4 	17 
Mihm 	35 	4-6 	0-0 	4-4 	0 	7 	0 	3 	1 	5 	3 	12 
Bryant 	44 	11-24 	0-2 	8-10 	1 	6 	5 	4 	3 	1 	2 	30 
Atkins 	34 	1-8 	1-5 	5-6 	0 	3 	3 	0 	2 	0 	4 	8 
Jones 	7 	0-2 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	0 
Cook 	18 	4-7 	1-2 	0-0 	2 	4 	0 	0 	0 	0 	3 	9 
Divac 	5 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Brown 	14 	3-5 	0-0 	2-2 	0 	0 	6 	2 	0 	0 	1 	8 
Rush 	4 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Medvedenko 	DNP - Coach's Decision
Walton 		DNP - Coach's Decision
Totals 	240 	38-77 	4-16 	20-26 	7 	35 	20 	10 	11 	6 	25 	100
```
Winners of 4 of 5 :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

next game 

kings @ la

see you guys at the staples center:wave:


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> next game
> 
> kings @ la
> ...


prepare to go down...BUDAY


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Kobe was outstanding tonight on both sides. He shut Redd down, and I mean down. 

On offense he had quite a few spectacular layups, one of his best games this year imo.


What about that Odom charge on Fizer late in the game. How tragic is that?? Sad thing is that same play gets called every night in the NBA.

Good win.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> next game
> 
> kings @ la
> ...


HEY BRA LAKERS AT HOME ARE MONEY!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Good game by Kobe. He locked down Redd yet still had enough energy to dominate the Bucks late. 

Butler is really getting it done. He's slashing and being really active on both ends. His steal and behind the back full court romp was nice. 

Odom was okay he can take it to another level but good enough right now to win. 

Nice to see Vlade get some run.

Cook is coming up big with his ability to hit open shots. I may have been wrong about him he can play. 

Tierre Brown was getting past Mike James with ease he was penetrating nicely. 

Mihm was his normal productive self at home. 

If he could just carry it to the road.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Yahoo Recap*

LA Lakers 100, Milwaukee 96

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Kobe Bryant did a defensive number on fellow All-Star guard Michael Redd in between scoring 30 points.

Bryant's defense limited Redd to six points and the Los Angeles Lakers held off the Milwaukee Bucks in the final minute for a 100-96 victory Tuesday night.

``I just tried to chase him and stay focused on him,'' Bryant said. ``We could have played much better defense at the end and not made it a free throw shooting contest.''

Lamar Odom added 17 points and Chris Mihm 12 for Los Angeles.

Desmond Mason scored 26 points off the bench and reserve Mike James added 18 points and 11 assists for the Bucks, who lost their fifth in a row overall and seventh straight against the Lakers since November 2001.

``It's got to end,'' Redd said. ``We play well in each game on the road. We've just got to finish the games off.'' 

Milwaukee played the Lakers close throughout and led 79-76 early in the fourth quarter. Caron Butler's basket put the Lakers ahead 80-79 before Marcus Fizer's free throw tied it for the last time at 80.

Butler stole the ball from Redd and dunked on a fastbreak, Bryant scored, then Butler added a three-point play for a 91-84 lead with 4:34 remaining. Redd scored four points in a row to pull the Bucks within five points with 2 minutes left. Butler finished with 16 points.

``What I really like about this game is we had some defensive stops in the fourth quarter and shook some balls loose where we didn't have to work so hard to go through their defense,'' Lakers coach Rudy Tomjanovich said. ``That's the way you do it, you close it up with stops.''

Bryant committed a turnover with 1 1/2 minutes left, losing the ball out of bounds. Joe Smith hit a jumper to cut the Lakers' lead to 95-92 before Odom was called for an offensive foul with barely a minute to play.

Smith's jumper bounced off the rim, Mason grabbed the rebound but fouled Bryant, who made both free throws for a 97-92 lead. Smith connected from short-range to draw the Bucks within three before Bryant hit two more free throws for a 99-94 lead. Bryant was 8-of-10 from the line.

``I won't make any excuses at all. If I'm out there, I've got to play,'' Redd said. ``They did a tremendous job of collapsing and throwing an extra man on me. They really had a defensive plan, so give them credit.''

Redd has had two games with 30-plus points in the last 10 days, but was 1-of-8 from the floor with Bryant dogging him. 

``Michael's been a little bit under the weather, so obviously he wasn't attacking it like he's been doing,'' Mason said. ``He's a little bit shaky and he's been coughing up, but they just clogged it in on him. Kobe trailed all the screens and they jumped out and tried to disrupt his rhythm.''

Vlade Divac played his first game since rejoining the Lakers as a free agent during the summer. He started the second quarter, drawing rousing cheers as he walked on the court. He had missed the first 11 games because of a herniated disk in his lower back. He was scoreless in five minutes.

``My back is fine,'' Divac said. ``Now I just have to work on my conditioning and feel for the game. I would like to play more, but it's going to go step by step.''

The Bucks were better on the boards, 47-35, helped by former UCLA star Dan Gadzuric's 11 rebounds and 10 by Keith Van Horn.

Milwaukee's largest lead of the third quarter was five points, achieved through an 8-0 run. The Lakers chipped away and regained the lead for the first time in the period on Odom's basket with 1:20 remaining. But James hit a 3-pointer at the buzzer to leave the Bucks trailing 74-73.

The Bucks outscored the Lakers 33-20 in the second quarter to take a 52-47 lead into halftime. Milwaukee ran off 12 unanswered points early in the second, then Mason scored eight of the team's final 10 points of the period.

*Notes:*

Former Laker Karl Malone, sitting out this season after arthroscopic knee surgery in June, was a courtside spectator in a brown felt western hat and leather western boots. He was accompanied by his son Karl Jr. Bryant said he still talks to Malone every day, but doesn't know whether Malone is leaning toward playing next season. ... The Lakers placed F Brian Grant (right knee tendinitis) and G Sasha Vujacic (sprained right ankle) on the injured list. They activated F Jumaine Jones, who was scoreless in seven minutes. ... Comic Maya Rudolph, who parodied Bryant's wife Vanessa in a ``Saturday Night Live'' sketch last season, sat near the Lakers bench.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

That dunk on Divac by Mason was nasty.

Anyhow, good win for us. I just don't understand why Rudy is not giving more PT to Luke. At least, when he's on the floor, there's less chance of isolated offense.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> That dunk on Divac by Mason was nasty.
> 
> Anyhow, good win for us. I just don't understand why Rudy is not giving more PT to Luke. At least, when he's on the floor, there's less chance of isolated offense.


We have a million SF's on this team and Jones just returned pushing Walton farther back on the depth chart.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I know genius but my point is as the season proceeds, this team is going on the path of isolated offense. 

Luke needs to be there as a playmaker.


----------

